# caught Ron Sexmith in Ottawa last night



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

We caught the Ron Sexsmith show in Ottawa last night, May 07. Really good show - laidback, and the volume levels were perfect. I'm not the worlds greatest Ron Sexsmith fan (I only have one of his CDs) but my wife bought the tickets for my birthday. We both really enjoyed it - great songs, and a tight band. The backing vocals really stood out on most of the songs - everyone in the band was singing back-up, with the drummer being particularly good. He also had Dave Matheson (ex of Moxy Fruvous) in the band, playing keyboards and some guitar. Ron Sexsmith seems like a really nice guy: he was interacting with the audience, taking requests, cracking jokes etc. 

The support band was Kevin Hearn (Barenaked Ladies) and his band Thin Buckle. They were good too, but the songs were a little more obscure.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

He played at a place near here on Saturday. I am a pretty big fan of some of his stuff, and my buddies band was opening for him. Ticket were $37-44 though. From what I hear the attendance wasn't that good. With ticket prices like that in a rural theatre I see why.


----------

